# second craft show



## honor435 (Nov 21, 2009)

ok, i made 100$ today and bartered for some mittens and a charm bracelet! My findings: people didnt like soap that smells like bakery things, except omh, they liked fruity, and pach/honey, lotion bars didnt sell so good or scrub, but this was an asst living. So, i may make some different scents.  what are some of your best sellers????


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 21, 2009)

Soap & lotion in a bottle would probably be your best bets w/ the more mature crowd, items they are more familiar with. I find florals like lilac, violet, etc. work well with that age group. Safe fragrances like OMH, cucumber melon, and sweet pea should do well too.


----------



## rubato456 (Nov 21, 2009)

lavender is a good seller w/ an older group i find....but sometimes they can surprise you....


----------



## honor435 (Nov 21, 2009)

I know, i should have had lavender(yuck), i did sell plumeria and  jasmine, I dont like florals, but i guess the older ladies do!


----------

